# Powerpoint Animation einbinden?



## SixxKiller (27. September 2004)

Hi Leutz!

Da ich in Sachen Powerpoint ein Nuub bin brauch ich eure Hilfe.
Hab ein Intro per Powerpoint erstellt und möchte dies vor
die HP als Beginn setzen Die Ani ist schon als html gespeichert,
lässt sich aber im Browser nicht öffnen bzw, läuft nicht.
Wie stell ich das an das wenn jemand auf die Seite geht das das
Intro läuft und dann nach Ende automatisch weiterleitet?
Danke schonmal für eure Mühe!

Greetz SixxKiller


----------



## itseit (15. November 2004)

Hallo,

Entweder über Flash / Director animation also Shockwave
oder
als Film

wobei ersteres besser ist, du kannst entweder nur die Animation und die Weiterleitung mit Flash oder Director machen oder aber auch die ganze Seite.

Tobi


----------



## SilentWarrior (15. November 2004)

Warum sollte das nicht auch mit HTML gehen? Mittlerweile kann man soviel ich weiss so ziemlich alles mit DHTML realisieren.


----------



## itseit (15. November 2004)

Ja aber wie soll man eine ppt datei in eine HTML dateiumwandeln ?


----------



## Sicaine (15. November 2004)

Öhm ansich stell ich mir das problemlos vor wenn man PowerPoint installiert hat. Nur zum einen sind pps nicht wirklich stark verbreitet und zum 2ten auch nicht aufs Web ausgelegt.

Such mal am besten bei Google nach powerpoint flash converter etc.


----------



## REalSeramis (16. November 2004)

versuch mal im powerpoint das ganze als html
abzuspeichern. mal abgesehen davon, wie toll
kann den nur ein intro sein, dass mit powerpoint gemacht
wurde? So fliegenden text, bilder etc. kannst auch so machen


----------

